# Rubber Lip Round Up (Redfish Tourny)



## Joshua Smith (May 24, 2010)

We are Hosting our 2nd annual Rubber Lip Round Up Redfish Tournament. It is a 2 day tournament on July 20th and 21st. It is Located at Haborwalk Marina in Hitchcock Texas. The Captains Meeting will be held Friday Night the 19th at Harborwalk As well. I have attached the Rules and Regulations so please feel free to check them out. You can sign up at www.reelhardsaltwaterfishing.com/events We Hope to see everyone there. Tight Lines and Reel Hard!!!!!


----------

